# BMW Connected versus My BMW app



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

I received notice that BMW is changing to My BMW from BMW Connected. Connected App will be deactivated June 30, 2021. Anybody already converted over? Care to shared your insights?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

It’s slightly different but the same. Hard to describe. Go in there and play around. The biggest issue is relearning where thing have been moved around to but all the same functions still exist.


----------



## itsnmorris (Jun 21, 2021)

It seems good in my experience with it, I have heard of an issue where people are getting other people's car details come up in their app, almost as if you're signed into their app! Not sure if there's been any update from BMW on this but I have heard of it happening. Apart from that mine's worked great in the time that I've used it


----------



## kzn14d (Jun 14, 2021)

808dakine said:


> I received notice that BMW is changing to My BMW from BMW Connected. Connected App will be deactivated June 30, 2021. Anybody already converted over? Care to shared your insights?


I installed new app and It seems good!


----------



## Genod (May 25, 2019)

808dakine said:


> I received notice that BMW is changing to My BMW from BMW Connected. Connected App will be deactivated June 30, 2021. Anybody already converted over? Care to shared your insights?





808dakine said:


> I received notice that BMW is changing to My BMW from BMW Connected. Connected App will be deactivated June 30, 2021. Anybody already converted over? Care to shared your insights?


This app is useless. It shows my car and the vin but I no longer get fuel or mileage. All I get that is the subscriptions that i can purchase or a request to call accident & roadside or my dealer, Map Not anything useful as I said.


----------



## chasfh (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 330e so I get useful info on state of charge, as well as estimated time for when it’s fully charged. Also, how much gas I have left and estimated miles.

I can input destinations for my Nav, and when I get into the car it pops right up as Accept Destination.

Vehicle Finder can be nifty if you forgot what street you parked on.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Genod said:


> This app is useless. It shows my car and the vin but I no longer get fuel or mileage. All I get that is the subscriptions that i can purchase or a request to call accident & roadside or my dealer, Map Not anything useful as I said.


They've moved some things around to different places and dropped some things altogether. In my screen, on the home page, I can see fuel level just below the vehicle and updated "last date/time" along with miles to empty. I recently extended my access by another year following the free 3 years of initial ownership program. Perhaps that might be why your app no longer has access to your car. Probably won't extend next time comes up, but it was only $50 for an additional year.


----------



## Genod (May 25, 2019)

808dakine said:


> They've moved some things around to different places and dropped some things altogether. In my screen, on the home page, I can see fuel level just below the vehicle and updated "last date/time" along with miles to empty. I recently extended my access by another year following the free 3 years of initial ownership program. Perhaps that might be why your app no longer has access to your car. Probably won't extend next time comes up, but it was only $50 for an additional year.





808dakine said:


> They've moved some things around to different places and dropped some things altogether. In my screen, on the home page, I can see fuel level just below the vehicle and updated "last date/time" along with miles to empty. I recently extended my access by another year following the free 3 years of initial ownership program. Perhaps that might be why your app no longer has access to your car. Probably won't extend next time comes up, but it was only $50 for an additional year.


 808
I never had to pay for subscriptions to get the info (on the previous app) that you say you get for paying $50. MY 2020 F23 should not be requiring any extra payment for receiving Information that I get from any other vehicle app ( Lincoln,
ford ,Toyota) that I own on my smart phone. It is interesting that BMW requires payment for what other makes give for free.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Genod said:


> 808
> I never had to pay for subscriptions to get the info (on the previous app) that you say you get for paying $50. MY 2020 F23 should not be requiring any extra payment for receiving Information that I get from any other vehicle app ( Lincoln,
> ford ,Toyota) that I own on my smart phone. It is interesting that BMW requires payment for what other makes give for free.


Since you have a '20 (mine is MY17), yes, hopefully you shouldn't have to pay for another couple of years. Unless we all protest/refuse to pay, I think makers will likely expand on their after purchase fees. This has become a new source of continued revenue for them. Some features such as navigation, ventilated seats, and anything that can be turned on/off over-the-air (OTA) is considered open season for future fees.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Over the weekend I spent thirty minutes at 1:30 am on this upgrade in a hotel room. I wanted to check if the car was locked. Anyway, I don't like it so far, but that may change when I learn how to use it.


----------



## Cragstar (Sep 18, 2021)

App is poor on UX 
Iconography is odd too!

App speeds are slow too.


----------



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

The consensus from my previous clients are, it works a lot better than the previous app, with less freezing and glitches. 
It constantly logs me out, but that could be from my phone settings or security.
I'm happy with using it, the functions I need have been fine, but I feel the app is something I can live without.
I can pre ventilate my car with a timer in the app, and program my nav favourites in the car, but it's been nice to do that from the phone.


----------

